
Scripted: A JavaScript editor from VMware - gglanzani
https://github.com/scripted-editor/scripted
======
joubert
My work is 100% JavaScript so I'm always interested in new tools that can lift
productivity.

One of the things I like about Scripted is how it shows jslint warnings and
errors right alongside the corresponding line.

I also like the promise of writing plugins in JavaScript instead of Python, in
the case of Sublime.

Bonus points for using Esprima to parse; I'm currently exploring using
Harmonizr (which uses Esprima) as a way to start using ES6 syntax.

~~~
erichocean
_bonus points for using Esprima to parse_

Absolutely. Esprima is one of the better things to happen to the JavaScript
world.

The lack of a good, fast, reusable JavaScript parser has been an annoying
deficit that is _finally_ being adequately addressed.

There's been a bunch of JS parsers over the years (many PEG-based), but my
project (at least) has brought all of them to their knees. Very, very
frustrating to get OOM errors trying to parse large JavaScript frameworks and
perform code transformations.

------
whalesalad
This is indeed very cool, but i'd love to hear VMWare explain why they created
this. Does anyone know? Hopefully one of the members of the team can pipe in
and share with us some of the decisions that led to making this.

~~~
millerm
VMWare did acquire SpringSource. Even though they mainly focus on Java and the
Enterprise they might have had some other development tools they had dabbled
with. Perhaps there are some hints in the source of where the code came from.

~~~
chris_wot
They've got a LOT of teams. A large number of SpringSource developers are in
North Sydney, Australia. So far as I'm aware, the Spring team probably aren't
working on this.

------
cpdean
How does it stack against brackets? <https://github.com/adobe/brackets>

Brackets also targets web development and is extendable with html and
javascript.

~~~
nlh
Similarly, how does this stack up against good 'ol vim? I always get excited
when I see a new editor project, but it ends up being nigh impossible to give
up the comfort of my vimrc...

~~~
nimrody
Does Vim (or any of its plugins) support Javascript autocomplete based on type
inference?

I'm sure Scripted (or Brackets) can't match Vim general text editing, but if
the type inference / CommonJS integration is good - it is certainly an
advantage.

------
jncraton
I've actually been working on something similar in attempt to teach myself
AngularJS. I just wired up CodeMirror to a file system tree provided to the
browser using Node just as Scripted does.

<http://i.imgur.com/HuAZi.png>

------
adambom
I've never liked the idea of web based IDE's. Maybe in a few years the
technology stack will be ready for it, but I feel like whenever somebody tries
this the solution always ends up feeling really rough around the edges.

------
zenocon
I'm fully invested in Sublime Text 2. Works on Mac / Linux / Win (I use all
three regularly). I write code in a lot of different languages -- it has
plugins for 95% of everything I need to do. The universal applicability of ST2
makes it worth investing in (learning all the keyboard shortcuts, etc).

I haven't tried Scripted, but I'm happy with ST2, and the reasons they give
for building it vs. using something like ST2 don't jump out at me.

~~~
johncoltrane
:%s/Sublime Text2|ST2/Vim/g and you have me but I'm always curious and right
in the target so I'll give it a try.

------
chris_wot
Interesting license for contributing back. You have to sign an agreement?
Why?!?

~~~
silasb
You give up all rights to your code after you contribute it. AFAIK if you give
up all rights to your code, they could potentially change the project license
without asking the copyright holders. IANAL.

~~~
eli
That's basically correct, though I would hasten to point out that of course
they can't change the license of any versions of the software that have
already been released.

